# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  "The Fragment on Machines", Karl Marx

## Airicist

Karl Marx on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Fragment on Machines

----------


## Airicist

The Fragment on Machines by Karl Marx (Grundrisse)

Jun 9, 2019




> The Fragment on Machines by Karl Marx
> from Grundrisse: Foundations of the Critique of Political Economy, 1858

----------


## Airicist

"The Fragment on Machines"

by Frederick Harry Pitts

----------


## Airicist

"Did Karl Marx Predict Artificial Intelligence 170 Years Ago?"
An almost-unknown piece of his writing offers insight on robotics and AI in today’s world.

by Michael R. McBride
November 18, 2017

----------

